# Help finding Extruded Polystyrene Boards



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

I made a build a few years ago, using Space Board. But it seems that stuff no longer exists, I have hunted every B&Q, HomeBase, you name it I have been in it. I even rang the company to which they told me they no longer make it.

I know the material is "extruded polystyrene".

I am looking to know where any of you fake rock builders are finding your materials and just help point me in the right direction.

I am from northern Ireland, also.

Thanks

Lance


----------



## werewolf (Dec 26, 2009)

Not sure if you'll have these where you are but Wickes sell it over here, if not , ebay :2thumb:


----------



## werewolf (Dec 26, 2009)

Insulation Boards - Walls & Floors Insulation - Building Materials | Wickes


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you for the reply werewolf, seems Wickes is just for England, Damn. So close. :banghead:

I rang the Space Board company and it seems they are not making it anymore & that anywhere selling it is last stock. 

I did a lot of poking around here for fake rock builds and the one that stuck out to me was***8230; "Kingspan". The place I got my wood has insulation, I was asking them about the Extruded Polystyrene, they had no idea what I was talking about. LOL
But they did tell me about the bog standard white flakey stuff(which I don't want) and some "Foil Covered" stuff that I recall the guy calling Kingspan. The man however said it was not made from polystyrene and that cutting and carving it would not be great in the house because it's apparently not great for your health to breath in.

I have seen though people use it a lot here especially "tomcannon". I am guessing the guy at my hardware store was being over careful maybe, when saying he didn't advise using it. Because it seems to a favourite with a few members here.


I can get myself some of this stuff, I just need to know a few things***8230;

- Is there a particular Type of KingSpan Board I am looking for, like a name?
On the shops website I was at it looks liek there are different kinds of kingspan boards : Kingspan PIR/PUR

-What health and safety measures do I need to take, do I need a mask and googles, etc? (I will just be carving this stuff with knives and not sanding, its how I cut the spaceboard)

- Where is the best place to do the cutting, I am in a standard town house so it's not very big and outside is pissing it down with rain alot here.

- What are the does and don'ts to using this stuff

I really appreciate any feedback and when I finally get the ball rolling and find the right materials I will be putting up my 2nd Vivarium build for you guys to see.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

outside, face/cup mask, goggles(not specs)

when you have finished, hoover over it to pick up the finer particles before coating it.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

I believe this is the same stuff as Celotex, which you can buy from Wickes at a very reasonable price, hope this helps


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

hi is that celotex in the link good for making backgrounds and do you have to peel the foil off to get the grout ect... to stick to it. cheers : victory:


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes you need to take the foil off (the only downside) its nice stuff to work with. Check out my background build for my ackie viv.


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for the advice fizz, how did you find it to work with, does it make much dust? My sculpting method will just be carving with stanley knives.

I am going to go to my hardware place and see what i can buy or even see if there are any off cuts. 
Before I had considered Kingspan stuff, I was trying so hard to get stuff like the "SpaceBoard" so I ordered this blue styrofoam on amazon since it was made from the same stuff as the SpaceBoard. Only it was £25 for ONE sheet at 2x4ft.
When I rang the hardware guys and they mentioned kingspan, he said it was £15 for a 4x8ft sheet. How do they get away with charging that much for the blue stuff?!?!

Thanks again for the replies, really appreciate it.


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

*Just an update* 
My mother god bless her, bought me the Blue Craft Foam for Christmas.
So I shall be posting my Second Viv Build on the forum after Christmas.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

Aww that was good of her. Sorry i missed your last reply. For future reference the celotex is quite dusty while carving and made a fair bit of mess. I too was using blades to carve but found it really nice to work with. Really the only down side is getting the foil off of it. I still havent found a fool proof method. 
Good luck with the blue stuff. Let us know how it goes or create a build thread for it with pics


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

I have started my Leopard Gecko viv, made a new post on here with the start of it.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------

